# No air conditioning



## JSPulliam21 (May 11, 2008)

I have a 2001 Sentra 1.8L. When I turn the air conditioner on I hear a hissing sound, like a vacuum leak, and the system will not blow cold air. It will only blow ambient temperature air. I have tried adding refrigerant, but the system barely takes it in. The air will get cooler, but not cold like it used to be. So, my question is, do I have a controls problem or a system problem? Vacuum leak not telling the system to function properly, or something else wrong with the mechanical system? Thanks!


----------



## JSPulliam21 (May 11, 2008)

No takers, huh?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The hissing sound might be from a blown A/C hose, a hole in the condenser or compressor.


----------



## JSPulliam21 (May 11, 2008)

I can hear the hissing inside the car, but not outside. Does this help? I did not think there were any A/C lines in the cab.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

You probably hear the hissing or vacuum coming from the vents right?

Your a/c system is low and needs to be serviced correctly and NOT just by adding a can of freon either...good luck!


----------



## JSPulliam21 (May 11, 2008)

So, take it to an A/C shop and tell them to find out what's wrong? Is there any more troubleshooting or repair I can do myself?


----------



## JSPulliam21 (May 11, 2008)

The compressor does not run when I turn the A/C on. This could be caused by low refrigerant, correct? If the refrigerant is low, then there must be a leak. If there is a leak, then it can be found with dye. If I can find it with dye, then I can cut down on the labor cost of troubleshooting to find the leak. I will try this.


----------

